# Allen-Edmonds Fit



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Allen -Edmonds, do they fit pretty true to size?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

In my experience, they do. I'm an 8D and I find that most AE models fit true to size. I have one pair of Woodstock loafers that are a bit snug, and my Garner monstraps feel a bit large on my left foot, but on the whole, AE fits true to my size. 

My father is a 15 A or B and he only buys AE shoes as they are the only shoes that really fit him. 

Based on this extremely small sample size, I would say that regardless of your size, AE shoes will fit you well, regardless of the last.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

From my limited experience, I'd say that you need to try a pair on to determine best fit. I wear a D width in Alden (984, 986, 563) but an E width in AE (Park Avenue, Grayson, Randolph). All of my AEs have a pretty narrow toe box. Depends on the last, of course. The Grayson and Randolph are on a pretty narrow last. The downside is that I have a lot of wiggle room in the heel.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61953


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I have found that the width is true to size. The length varies. I wear a 10 and my Graysons fit well with socks but still are a little loose. I would prefer a 9.5 when going sockless, but they still get worn all the time. Don't fret to much over it.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

The only AE last that I had to go to a different size is #5. All others are pretty much true to size. Some fit better, some do not.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm always amazed at how small everyone's feet are on the forum.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> I'm always amazed at how small everyone's feet are on the forum.


Yes, I imagine if we were all to meet it would look like a convention of "the wee people"...

DocD


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> I'm always amazed at how small everyone's feet are on the forum.


Yeah, I'm 6'2" and wear a 9.5 which is small for a guy of my height.

Brian


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

Tucker said:


> From my limited experience, I'd say that you need to try a pair on to determine best fit. I wear a D width in Alden (984, 986, 563) but an E width in AE (Park Avenue, Grayson, Randolph). All of my AEs have a pretty narrow toe box. Depends on the last, of course. The Grayson and Randolph are on a pretty narrow last. The downside is that I have a lot of wiggle room in the heel.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61953


They do run a bit slimmer narrower than Aldens.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

So is the consensus that AE are generally slightly narrower than Alden?

DocD


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's something that I never quite understood:

I ordered a pair of Park Avenues last summer. Checking Zappos, the majority of customers said that they fit "true to size" and "true to width." Looking at what people had to say about the now-discontinued Byron, a considerably lesser percentage of people said that it fit "true to size" and "true to width." I was, however, able to find a pair of Byrons on eBay and purchased them, with the intention of returning the PAs. Both were size 12D, yet the PAs were actually larger and wider (granted, they're on different lasts) than the Byrons. 

Didn't make sense to me at all. I'm guessing that it's simply a matter of fewer people having purchased and reviewed the Byrons than the PAs on Zappos. Still, the moral of the story is: it depends. Some will fit true to size, others won't. I don't think it's ever a solid "yes" or "no" across the board.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> So is the consensus that AE are generally slightly narrower than Alden?
> 
> DocD


I have found the toe boxes on my Aldens to be generally roomier than those on my AE's but, the heel cups in those Aldens also seem to fit a bit more snugly than my AE's fit. Indeed, it seems we have just "one more enigma, wrapped up in a mystery." In terms of sizing consistency, virtually all of my AE's, regardless of the last on which they were constructed, are 9.5Ds, while my Aldens vary from a 9D to a 9.5D based of the last on which the shoe was constructed. It would seem from my experience, that AE sizing is a bit more consistent, as we go from model to model.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> So is the consensus that AE are generally slightly narrower than Alden?
> 
> DocD


It will depend on the last, AE has a section on their site which explains the construction of each last.

Brian


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Tucker said:


> From my limited experience, I'd say that you need to try a pair on to determine best fit. I wear a D width in Alden (984, 986, 563) but an E width in AE (Park Avenue, Grayson, Randolph). All of my AEs have a pretty narrow toe box. Depends on the last, of course. The Grayson and Randolph are on a pretty narrow last. The downside is that I have a lot of wiggle room in the heel.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61953


This has been my experience with the Park Avenue. Narrow-ish widths, low toe boxes. But a nice shoe!


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*Allen Edmonds Shoe Sizing*

Here is a link to the Allen Edmonds shoe sizing page.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

For those of you who have both the Alden Aberdeen tassel _and_ the AE Grayson, which one is more roomy in the heels? Or to put it another day, in which one do your heels slip more?

DocD


----------



## lmanningvines (Jul 23, 2008)

*Determining width of #5 last based on #8 last*

Hello guys! I've been enjoying the forum for a while, but this is my first post.

I hope you can help me in determining the right width for my foot in the #5 last. I'm in Amsterdam and the fitting options are rather limited here; the stores that carry AE only stock D or E widths.

This is a pair of 9.5D McClains (#8 last). 9 might have been a better size, but in any case they're quite wide, as you can see from the tight lacing and room in the ankle. Still perfectly wearable with thicker socks, fortunately.

I'm considering the AE Cambridge (#5) in burgundy shell (did you notice they're available again from the website?). I tried on an 8.5E - length was perfect; the width issue was about the same as with the McClains.

Now what I'm wondering is: based on this shot of the McClains, do you guys think I should get the Cambride in 8.5D or 8.5C? 8.5C is available from the website, but I'm wondering if it would be too tight. 8.5D is not available - I could have it made as a special order, but in that case maybe I'd just go for the Brooks shell wingtip.

Hope you can help me, thanks in advance.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it may be difficult to tell considering the variations in length/width/lasts.

For what it's worth, I have a pretty average foot and find the 8 last fits perfectly while the 5 last is a bit too long and I need a 1/2 size smaller.

Oh, and nice socks 

-spence


----------



## lmanningvines (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks; I got the socks specifically for these shoes.

To simplify the question: if the Cambridges I tried on looked just as wide as these McClains, should I go one width narrower, or two widths?


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> For those of you who have both the Alden Aberdeen tassel _and_ the AE Grayson, which one is more roomy in the heels? Or to put it another day, in which one do your heels slip more?
> 
> DocD


Just noticed this post- on me, the AE Graysons slip far more in the heel than do the Alden tassels.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> For those of you who have both the Alden Aberdeen tassel _and_ the AE Grayson, which one is more roomy in the heels? Or to put it another day, in which one do your heels slip more?
> 
> DocD


I slip more in Alden - go figure


----------

